# VIDEO: July 14-15th Trip



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Howdy

Here is a little Video from our last trip out. Got a few sharks and a stingray.

Click the image below to start the video.



Enjoy,
Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

*Congrats*

Man, that was cool. Congrats on a great trip and great releases, I hope to get my son and myself into the fish like that soon. Bravo!


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

cool vid :biggrin:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Typical fishing trip for Deaver....reeling sharks.. Nice video!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Great vid and releases.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

Deaver


----------

